# Digging Boxes! Looking for tips and advice for what goes in them!



## babybun (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey all! 

I have a "digging" box for Winston that consists of a blanket, some toys, and ripped up paper. I recently got the idea of putting bedding, like carefresh, into a cardboard box and using THAT as a digging box (I've heard that carefresh bedding encourages digging and burrowing behavior). 

My question is, will he mistake it for a litter box? What can I do to make it clear to him that it's for digging, not peeing?
What are some other "digging boxes" that you have tried?


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi

I'm not sure if you can help your bunny distinguish between litter and play box. I use to use plain hay to line his litter on top of paper pellets and then line a digging box with just hay. He didnt know the difference. I think the only reason why we got him to use the litter box for most of his pooping business is because it was nearer to his food and in a corner. 

Recently I tried to use his feeding hay (oaten hay) in a cardboard box and place treats inside. He liked that but when I tried a paper bag with its sides folded down he much preferred spending time digging there. I think it's coz the paper bag feels more like a burrow.







No poop in either of them 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patience and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## PaGal (Oct 7, 2013)

I used to have a large box with door ways cut into it for Thumper to go in and out. I placed torn pages from a phone book and carboard in it and Thumper enjoyed digging in there. With Laverne and Shirley I can't provide a dig box as any time they are around a lot of torn up paper or chewed pieces of cardboard they use it as litter.


----------



## babybun (Oct 7, 2013)

The rolled down paper bags is a good idea! I'll make him more of those!


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

&#128522; post how your bun takes to it! 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patience and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## flemish giant (Oct 7, 2013)

Would rabbits respond to sand in the same way?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm idk but personally wouldn't try something buns can't eat safely just coz they like munching on things that aren't suppose to be in their diet like cables &#128048;&#128048;besides sand clumps when wet, I don't see it doing too well in a bunny's system. 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patience and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 8, 2013)

I know with my rabbit she views anything with four sides as a litter pan but if it has a roof on it she sees it as a burrow and digs.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2013)

We have some really big litter boxes full of shredded newspaper. Coal will tunnel under and you can see the paper moving, and then she'll pop up. They all love to hop in and play, and yes, it's also used as a litter box, but newspaper is cheap to come by and easy to shred--we dump it out every week and put in new paper, no bid deal.


----------



## babybun (Oct 13, 2013)

Update! Winston doesn't like digging in the paper bags so much, but he does like eating hay from it! Actually, he likes eating hay from anything. 

But I tried the box with the newspaper and bedding and toys, and he does like sitting and hiding in there! Will be trying out more ideas that I find on blogs and online and will report back!


----------

